# TTRS makeover



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

well event11 is very soon upon us and the car is all booked in with my m8 john (epoch detailing world) and using his garage for a 2 day full machine polish. lets see what damage there is (quite a lot  ) and what we can achieve

pics to follow


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Paint correction needed Syd?


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

phope said:


> Paint correction needed Syd?


Yes m8, nothing serious but the previous owners idea of washing the car must have been a trip to the local polish hand wash :roll: :roll: I know there is a hell of a lot of improvement in appearance with a full paint correction detail in the car. I did a paint depth check this morning and paint thickness is nice and even and plenty to play with 8)
Using my paint gauge I discovered that the front wings are ally same as the hood


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

Oh my ur TTRS needs detailing, cant wait to see tho, please show before and afters please


----------

